# Sandusky Bench Plane



## Printer (Oct 8, 2012)

I came across a plane that I would like to use at some point. I believe I have read there isn't much value on these Sandusky planes so I think it will be a nice addition. I have cleaned it some and removed the irons so as to remove rust. The irons were tough coming out and equally tough going back in. My question is how much resistance should there be? I have not owned a wood plane before and am not finding reference to fit. Thank you for any help. 
Also, it is 26" long and has 25 stamped in the end.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice! A classic old jointer!... well not THAT old but all the same, and it appears to be in terrific shape!

What happens over time is that wood shrinks but iron doesn't. Grind a little of each side of the iron and chip breaker and you'll be good to go as far as fit.

For use and care see "Moxon's Tool Chest" and "Cleaning and Restoring Wooden Tools" at www.creoleproject.blogspot.com

Enjoy your new plane!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

*sandusky*

I agree with Jean. You want a little wiggle room for lateral adjustment. How much you need depends on how square you can sharpen. I usually just try to get a loose fit. 

Yours looks in really nice shape. It will make a fine user.


----------



## Printer (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you both very much. I thought the iron should get the work but wasn't sure. Have a good day.


----------

